
Snap is shutting down Snapcash, its payment service, on August 30th - jchanimal
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/7/22/17600604/snap-shuts-down-snapcash-august-30-venmo-zelle
======
elvinyung
Possibly especially interesting, as this news comes at the heels of
projections that Square Cash's downloads are on the cusp of surpassing Venmo:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/square-cash-app-grows-
despit...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/square-cash-app-grows-despite-
bitcoins-slide.html)

It's quite possible that the partnership has truly outlived its usefulness to
either party.

